# Stocking with JD and Convicts



## Xscream (Dec 29, 2008)

I am left wondering what would be a suitable addition to my current tank. It's been cycled for over a year and is very stable. Details are:

110 Gal
PH 8
Hardness 17

Currently I have:

1 JD - 4.5"
4 Convicts - 2-3", 1M, 3F

What would be a sutable addition to this group? I was thinking about getting an opposite sex Jack but haven't found one locally with good coloring. If that didn't work out could I do 1-2 green terrors or fire mouths?


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

Breeding jacks are extremely territorial. Most aquarists who keep them don't suggest putting a breeding pair in with anything else. That said, I have a breeding pair with tank mates - a chinese algee eater and their oldest son. Last time they spawned I had to take the juvi out - they would not let him alone. Generally, they ignore the CAE and he can hide well enough to survive. They are tolerating the juvi for now, but I don't intend for him to stay in that tank - but i needed his for the fry.


----------



## Xscream (Dec 29, 2008)

So it sounds like a nother jack is out of the picture. Any other ideas for some south/centeral tank mates? Green Terror, Firemouth, Severum, Keyhole or Tiger Oscar?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> So it sounds like a nother jack is out of the picture. Any other ideas for some south/centeral tank mates? Green Terror, Firemouth, Severum, Keyhole or Tiger Oscar?


Yep agreed a pair of JD's would be too much for Convicts. But I imagine a pair of JD's with some Convicts would work fine in a 125.

Keyholes will not work with JD's and Convicts. They are too rough for Keyholes!

What about a Salvini!! :wink: :thumb:









Male









Female


----------



## RobD213 (Mar 2, 2006)

You picture taking has improved massive CL :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :fish:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

These are not mine I googled them. I am not good at taking pictures. :lol: But thanks though!


----------



## RobD213 (Mar 2, 2006)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> These are not mine I googled them. I am not good at taking pictures. :lol: But thanks though!


Ill rephrase, your googling is getting better  :thumb: :lol:


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

how do you sex salvini?

David


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

:lol: :lol:

Thanks! :thumb:



> how do you sex salvini?
> 
> David


Females have a black blotch on their dorsal fin and are mostly yellow with very little spangling. The Males have a lot of spangling and don't have the black blotch on the dorsal fin. Also Females will usually have more red on the belly.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I have 2 pairs of Jacks that have bred. They share the tank with other non paired JDs, a Firemouth and a big ole Plec. They did fine together for over a year and a half....thru multiple spawns.

Got rid of a few of the non paired JDs and added a pair of Convicts recently....so far so good.


----------



## Xscream (Dec 29, 2008)

Great looking fish!

Sounds like Firemouth is the way to go over a Green Terror?


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't know GT, but my FM grew up with the school of JDs and is holding his own....prospering even.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

In Sep08...He's gotten a lot redder now. Almost to the point it looks fake.


----------



## Xscream (Dec 29, 2008)

So the convicts bred and the fry have hatched. Since then the male convict has been beating up on my JD that is over twice his size 

Will this behavior deminish after the fry get a bit bigger? The fry are still in the tank and both parents are quite protectice.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

will be interesting to see myself. My Cons are about 1/5th the size of the JDs, so if/when they spawn it should get interesting. The little Con male is already puffing at some of the smaller JDs. :lol:


----------



## Xscream (Dec 29, 2008)

Update: I removed the male con from my tank - he was on the path to destroy everyone. Then the jack made quick work of the fry. I'm left now with the male Con in my 29 gallon holding tank and have been unsuccessful introducing any fish into that tank with him. That leaves me with the remaining items in by 110 gallon:

1 F JD - 5"
3 F Convicts
7 Tetra

So I'm still left with the debate of trying to breed the JD or adding some others to the mix like a green terror, fire mouth or jewel. Thoughts?


----------

